# Administrationstool und neue Version für Netz-Scanner OpenVAS



## Newsfeed (31 Juli 2010)

Das aus dem Netz-Scanner Nessus hervorgegangene freie OpenVAS bringt neben kleineren Veränderungen in Version 3.1 eine neue Komponente, die in Zukunft die Anbindung von Clients vereinfachen soll. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

